# SPI charts with Channels



## nomore4s

As per discussions.
Channels print as soon as new time period is entered.

1st chart is todays action so far

Next is 29/12/09


----------



## nomore4s

On this one see how it moves top to bottom early and then retests the 50% line before breaking down through the lower level.

Fails to re-break into channel and the rest is history


----------



## nomore4s

Taking it a step further, hourly SPI chart with 3 day channels - with channels updating every day.

And 2nd chart with 5 day channels - updating every day


----------



## nomore4s

As per discussions


----------

